
Austrian Tor Exit Node Operator Found Guilty As An Accomplice - markmassie
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20140701/18013327753/tor-nodes-declared-illegal-austria.shtml
======
rurban
He was not indicted because he was merely running a TOR exit node, he rather
was indicted because chat protocols proved that he was aware of child porn
being run over his server, and he even announced it to be better to run child
porn over his server.

[http://m.futurezone.at/netzpolitik/tor-prozess-du-kannst-
kin...](http://m.futurezone.at/netzpolitik/tor-prozess-du-kannst-kinderpornos-
auf-unseren-servern-hosten/74.093.526)

he himself says in his blog that this protocol parts are out of context. he
wanted to get access to certain botnets.

